# Root User Home directory



## fred974 (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello,

I just realised that the root user hasn't got a [fike]/home[/file] directory. Is that normal or just the way I must have installed FreeBSD on my server? How would you create one?

Thank you.

Fred


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 2, 2013)

```
/home/ole SCO#  cd ~
/root SCO#
```
What's wrong with that?


----------



## storvi_net (Dec 2, 2013)

Normally the root user has his stuff under /root. This is because the home partition often is mounted over a network filesystem and in case of a crash is not available.

Regards
Markus


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 2, 2013)

Even just on a simple machine, it makes sense to use a second hard drive for /home and that could fail or become unmounted. I've had that problem.


----------



## fred974 (Dec 2, 2013)

Cool, thank you guys


----------

